# Surgery is complete



## heath (May 2, 2013)

Surgery went ahead as planned thank goodness ! Although I was in there much longer than anticipated and haven't seen the surgeon yet.
Ended up with a drainage tube that I still have in and calcium levels are dropping . So I'll be in here at the hospital tonight for sure. 
Feeling OK but tired and head feels like it's on the verge of migraine. And throat is so sore.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Take care of yourself. It'll get much better very quickly. And welcome to the other side


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Oy, the drainage tube! I had one of those and for me, it was the ickiest part of the whole surgery. I could handle the nausea from the anesthesia, I could handle the incredibly sore throat, I could handle the big incision in my neck, I could handle the i.v.--the small tube coming out of a hole in my neck totally freaked me out. I was so happy when they took it out.


----------

